# Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did...



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

To maximize the limited trunk space, I moved my tool kit into the pass-through area. If you ski, this may not be the mod for you.








Start








Step 1: Start cutting. Less is better so you end with a tight fit. I think I made a few cuts before it snuggly slid in.








Step 2: The small items.








Step 3: wrap the wrench & jack in thick cloth (would love a mold made from Styrofoam... anybody?)








Final 'product' (not pretty, but no rattles either)
















Good luck with your mods.


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (gdevitry)*

Thanks for the pics and the details... I'm trying this on Saturday.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (Funmobile)*

That's a great post, however I'm a bit surprised. Is the NAR tool kit really only 4 pieces? It looks like the whole kit could be rolled up in a bag and stuffed under a seat.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:26 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (Funmobile)*

Greg
Neat idea, i've been tempted myself....
Also, with the location of the batteries in the 3.2 I've also been thinking about some way of cutting it down about 1" and securing it vertically between the two batteries. 
Now if we could find someone who has a plastic moulding business who could actually mould new exact fit cases that would allow the NAR tool kit to be stored in that void we'd really be on to something....
And does anyone have a clue what US regulation meant that the spare wheel could not be mounted with the jack and tools mounted inside the wheel.....
-Mark


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Jack (not shown, wrapped)
Lug Wrench (not shown, wrapped)
Lock for 'special' lug
Tow hook
Screw driver
Hook
I would have rolled it but there is no room under the seats (sport/electric).


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_That's a great post, however I'm a bit surprised. Is the NAR tool kit really only 4 pieces? It looks like the whole kit could be rolled up in a bag and stuffed under a seat.

_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:26 PM 3-13-2007_

That is what I did...rolled everything up. I took all of the items out of the foam box and placed them on an old bath towel. Then I rolled the towel up burrito style. Next I wrapped the piece of velcro (that was around the foam box) around the towel to hold it tightly closed. Finally i wedged the whole thing in the pass through. It doesn't rattle and I figured if I ever did need to change a tire, I could use the towel to wipe off my hands, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

what if you like rattles!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (gdevitry)*

The only caution I would offer here is that the little door on the front face of the pass-through is probably not designed to withstand any force from behind in the event of sudden deceleration (e.g. frontal impact) - so, perhaps consider what the consequences of the foam block and tools suddenly coming forward through the door might be.
I'm not really familiar with the design of the spare tire well in the Eos, however, I'm wondering if it might also be possible to simply wrap the tools up in bubble wrap and put them under the spare tire? This would accomplish the same objective (get the toolkit out of the trunk area), but without the concern of having the toolkit possibly coming loose in the event of sudden deceleration.
Michael


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (PanEuropean)*

Michael..

In the UK spec cars the spare wheel goes face (outside) down and the tool kit is fitted in a polystyrene container that fits inside the Spare Wheel. 
[UK Spec spare tire : Credit to swordfish1] :









In the NAR spec cars the tools are supplied in a polystyrene that is in the trunk / boot

[NAR Spec tool kit in trunk / boot] :









The spare wheel is fitted the opposite way up to the UK spec car
[NAR Spec spare tire] :








And when you remove the spare tire there is a large metal dome (for want of a better word) projecting up into the wheel well.
[NAR Spec Wheel Well with spare tire removed ] :








As the following picture shows there is not enough room to fit the jack anywhere in the wheel well...








I was actually thinking that if we could get a custom made case that would allow the tools to be fixed into the pass through and then secured it with appropriate amounts of Velcro we could probably solve the issue of it coming loose in an accident. 
The other option would be to find an alternative jack that would be small enough to fit in the space next to the hydraulic fluid reservoir ( I think that's what underneath the cover to the rear of the spare ) and still strong enough to lift the vehicle safely. Anyone got any ideas on that one
-Mark


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 6:51 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (mark_d_drake)*

Velcro is a great idea for load shifting. Also, I keep the pass-through locked.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (gdevitry)*

As I suggested in an earlier post, everything in the tool kit can be put around the spare tire except the jack and jack handle. They can be put in a bag or wrapped in a towel and secured with the straps which are where the trangle goes. A little extra velcro helps hold them in place. They may come loose during a wreck but shouldn't leave the trunk.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_They can be put in a bag or wrapped in a towel and secured with the straps which are where the trangle goes. A little extra velcro helps hold them in place.

But...that is where my TRIANGLE is stored!








William


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

There are other VW's that have the spare time mounted face down, so why did they mount it face up for North America?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
But...that is where my TRIANGLE is stored!








William

You can now put your triangle in the foam box that your jack was in!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_There are other VW's that have the spare time mounted face down, so why did they mount it face up for North America? 

I am going to guess (with a fairly high level of confidence) that the round bulge that sticks up inside the spare tire on the NAR vehicles strengthens the chassis for the purpose of absorbing rear impacts. This is likely done either to meet USA legislative specifications, or to gain higher scores in occupant protection crash tests.
Michael


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Move NAR Tool Kit:: What I did... (flheat)*

fleat,
ROTFL here... (even more so after reading the warning triangle post)
Maybe the warning triangle will provide less inertia and will be suitable to be stored inside the styrofoam box, inside the pass through and will no pose a threat to breach the passenger compartment on impact. 
I know we have some pretty specific size measurements of the warning triangle, (and Mr Coltrane) but what about the weight of the various triangles? Could this be found out from the part number?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

jgermuga said:


> fleat,
> ROTFL here... (even more so after reading the warning triangle post)
> Maybe the warning triangle will provide less inertia and will be suitable to be stored inside the styrofoam box, inside the pass through and will no pose a threat to breach the passenger compartment on impact.
> I know we have some pretty specific size measurements of the warning triangle, (and Mr Coltrane) but what about the weight of the various triangles? Could this be found out from the part number?


 Why can't you guys in the UK just mount your warning triangles on the rear bumper, permanently? 

I think they would be better than reflectors after dark and will definitely attract a lot of attention during the day, not to mention making more roon in the boot. 

Hey, this may start a new styling trend.  

Remember, you heard it here first.


----------

